# Hagen Glo T5 HO 48"



## ak22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Big Al's North York has the Hagen Glo T5 HO 48" on sale for $89.99
It's the single light version, and doesn't include any bulbs.
Good deal IMO, compared to other retailers both instore and online.
Picked one up myself, plenty left in stock, however they did state that the offer was available while quantities last.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

ak22 said:


> Big Al's North York has the Hagen Glo T5 HO 48" on sale for $89.99
> It's the single light version, and doesn't include any bulbs.
> Good deal IMO, compared to other retailers both instore and online.
> Picked one up myself, plenty left in stock, however they did state that the offer was available while quantities last.


Thank you very much for sharing this deal with us. That's the great thing about most of the members of this forum, we don't keep these deals to ourselves or go out and buy these items and then try to sell them here at a profit. We share them.

I hope to go and pick one up this weekend.
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*light*

really a great light , this light was a single bulb only ,right i have a 36" dual and its a great light for my planted tank


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

This light has the best parabolic reflectors rating compared to other brands (coralife, aquaticlife, etc). Great price.


----------



## ak22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> Thank you very much for sharing this deal with us. That's the great thing about most of the members of this forum, we don't keep these deals to ourselves or go out and buy these items and then try to sell them here at a profit. We share them.
> 
> I hope to go and pick one up this weekend.
> --
> Thanks...Paul


It really is great that we fellow hobbyists try and help one another out by posting deals that we come across. 
Does anyone know of a good place to purchase bulbs for this fixture locally?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

ak22 said:


> It really is great that we fellow hobbyists try and help one another out by posting deals that we come across.
> Does anyone know of a good place to purchase bulbs for this fixture locally?


I get mine at my local Hydroponics store for about $13 per bulb for the 46 inch.

You can search "Hydroponics" on this forum for member recommended stores in the GTA.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38822&highlight=Hydroponics
--
Paul


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2013)

*hagen T5HO*

Thanks for the tip, ak22.
Stopped in after work and picked up two of them, salesman said there was a bunch left (as of 4pm on monday). Funny, I was on some website last night drooling over lights and canopies (this one was $150), and it was reviewed pretty well. Something about the most lumens per watt and deeper penetration. And BA's didn't even have the sale listed on their store website.

My hat's off to GTAaquaria and it's members... I've only been on here about two weeks and have saved money and learned bucketloads already!!!!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone know if it's only the 48" that's on sale, or is there a 24" as well?


----------



## ak22 (Sep 6, 2010)

solarz said:


> Does anyone know if it's only the 48" that's on sale, or is there a 24" as well?


I believe it's only the 48" that's on sale.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I dropped into Big Al's North York yesterday and picked up one of these Hagen T5HO Single 48" fixtures. They had 12 left at 4:00pm so still lots available. None of the other sizes are one sale.

One thing I noticed was a large round hole approximately 4 inches in diameter was cut into the top of the box. I was trying to figure out why they would do that and then I realized that the last time I purchased one of these from PetSmart it had a sticker on the box that said it included a free timer. Not sure if it was Hagen or Big Al's but someone took the timers out of these units and that's why they're selling them so cheap.

As a side note I was very impressed with their dry goods section both the selection and the cleanliness and organization.

Once again thanks for sharing this.
--
Paul


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

yea i got my single hagen glo 48' from luckys too. there was no box for it and no timer. i dont know if it was used but i grabbed it for $130 tax included with a life glo bulb (prob used but my plants still grow fine since january) and i told them it comes with those grey grips and they through used grips in the sale. I'm pretty sure they came with the grips right at big als?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

xriddler said:


> yea i got my single hagen glo 48' from luckys too. there was no box for it and no timer. i dont know if it was used but i grabbed it for $130 tax included with a life glo bulb (prob used but my plants still grow fine since january) and i told them it comes with those grey grips and they through used grips in the sale. I'm pretty sure they came with the grips right at big als?


Yes the one from Big Al's includes the grey grips/mounts as well as the hanging kit wires all for just $89.99.

You can pick up a Hagen Glo bulb from Angelfins for less than $20 and they'll be delivering this Sunday through the GTA.
--
Paul


----------



## ak22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Still plenty of these units in stock at BA's North York. I counted at least 8 at around 5pm today. 
Pick them up while they last!


----------

